# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Νεά Timbrados 2012 τραγουδούν

## orion

Στα παρακάτω βίντεο μπορείτε να ακούσετε, τα πρώτα "σαλιαρίσματα" από τα νέα *Timbrados 2012*, ενώ προσπαθούν να διαμορφώσουν το ρεπερτόριό τους.

Δάσκαλοι των μικρών στην προσπάθειά αυτή, είναι οι γονείς τους, βαθμολογημένα αρσενικά 92 βαθμών στον διαγωνισμό του ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ. 2011.


Απολαύστε τα...

----------


## johnrider

ποσο μηνων ειναι.

----------


## orion

Φεβρουάριο, Μάρτιο 2012

----------


## johnrider

σου περνάνε πτεροροια.  σε εμενα τα 3 μικρά γεννημένα  23 φλεβάρη εδώ και 10-15 μέρες βλέπω πούπουλα να πέφτουν.
από σαλιάρισμα λίγο το ένα.

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι ΧΡΗΣΤΟ !!!

----------


## COMASCO

να σου ζησουν χρηστο...και να τα χαιρεσαι..!!!!!!!!!! :Jumping0044:

----------


## orion

> σου περνάνε πτεροροια.  σε εμενα τα 3 μικρά γεννημένα  23 φλεβάρη εδώ και 10-15 μέρες βλέπω πούπουλα να πέφτουν.
> από σαλιάρισμα λίγο το ένα.


Σιγά σιγά θα μπούνε και στην πτερόρροια (κάτι πούπουλα σκάνε μύτη)... τα περισσότερα (90% αρσενικά) αν θες το πιστεύεις σαλιαρίζουν πριν τον απογαλακτισμό (25 ημερών περίπου) και από τότε και μετά δε βάζουν γλώσσα, όπως τα ακούς στο βίντεο... Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα τα πρώτα τα μεγαλύτερα τα ακούω να ξεχωρίζουν κάπως κάποιες νότες δηλ. δεν είναι εκείνο το σαλάρισμα το πρώτο... άρα πάμε καλά  :winky:

----------


## panos70

Να τα χαιρεσαι και καλες φωνες να σου βγουν

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ τωρα ειδα τι εγραψες και κουφαθηκα ! απο 25 ημερων; ρε αυτα πρωτα σαλιαρισανε και μετα φαγανε σπορους; να τα χαιρεσαι βρε ! πλουταρχοι να σου βγουνε !!!

----------


## orion

> ΧΡΗΣΤΟ τωρα ειδα τι εγραψες και κουφαθηκα ! απο 25 ημερων; ρε αυτα πρωτα σαλιαρισανε και μετα φαγανε σπορους; να τα χαιρεσαι βρε ! πλουταρχοι να σου βγουνε !!!


ρε συ μου έχει κάνει τρελή εντύπωση... όντως κάποια από τα μικρά σε διαφορετικές φωλιές και γέννες (4-5) σαλιαρίζανε από μικρά, κανονικά φούσκωναν λαιμό και από τότε δε σταματάνε... κρατάω σημειώσεις για τέτοια σημάδια και μέχρι στιγμής δείχνουν να το κάνουν τα αρσενικά (ίσως να γίνουν και τα καλύτερα αυτά), βέβαια υπάρχουν και κάποια που ξεκίνησαν αρκετά αργότερα... όταν θα ολοκληρώσουν το ρεπερτόριο θα δούμε τι θα λένε... ελπίζω να πάνε καλά...

----------


## mitsman

Ολα τελεια θα πανε.... ειναι ωραια πουλακια! να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## vag21

δεν ξερω για το ρεπερτοριο τους ,αλλα λενε οτι οσο πιο νωρις σαλιαριζουν τοσο πιο προθυμα ειναι.αν ισχυσει κατι τετοιο και στα δικα σου κανε μας μια ενημερωση.

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα timbrados!! να τα χαιρεσαι!! Χρηστο ακουγονται απο τωρα! για μεγαλες πιστες!!!

----------

